# room in the 240



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi to all of u out there. I plan on getting a 240 but wut i always see in photos are the drive seat always touch the back seats. Is there any possible way to fit ppl in those small ass back seats and if so how tiny u have to be? lol :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah you can fit people back there but you can't roll the front seats all the way back.


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

there are some pics i seen b4 with the front seats touching the back... could it be they juss slide there seats that far back for comfort?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah that's what they are doing but I don't see how it can be confortable for most people. You have to be pretty tall to do something like that.


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

lol ty


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No problem


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

6' 3" tall and my drivers seat don't touch the back but it's close. I had a buddy ride in the back when we went to get something to eat one time and it wasn't pretty. Small children could probably ride comfortably but I would expect an adult to sit back there for any real length of time.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

silvias/240's are a 2+2 even though they wernt advertised as such - so the back seats are pretty useless


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

Joel said:


> silvias/240's are a 2+2 even though they wernt advertised as such - so the back seats are pretty useless


well im only 5'5 and i love how small the interior of my 240sx is! i feel so comfortable driving it! as for the back seats the space isnt my concern, i hate how teh car feels with more than 2 people in it!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

5' 8" and my seat goes all the way back


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah, well those seats are the determining factor between what the insurance company determines what a sports car is. A two-seater jacks up your insurance bill. Especially if you have a large enough engine. The Miata isn't considered a sports car probably because of the size of engine even though it's a two-seater.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the miata is a small roadster, not a sports car..its name in japan is Roadster, not Sportscar..no, youre wrong on your theory about the miata..run home, fast..nah nah, j/k..i took my rear seats out and put beach chairs instead..


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> the miata is a small roadster, not a sports car..its name in japan is Roadster, not Sportscar..no, youre wrong on your theory about the miata..run home, fast..nah nah, j/k..i took my rear seats out and put beach chairs instead..


My bad. Shows how much I know. I was referring to the insurance company's thinking though. Just trying to help. But yeah, my 240's maximum occupancy is 4. 2 comfortably.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

1 point for the hatch owners! I have my back seat passengers sleep in the back! Put down the back seats and now you have a bed in the trunk :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i sat in the back of my friends 240 hatch, and im 6'4 she had her seat the whole way back sso i more layed across the seats but my neck was bent cause no head room, was NOT comfotable


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Haha... I guess its truly an Asian car... Most of us are small people LOL


----------

